# Update Statement automatisch unterteilen lassen



## Guest (16. Jan 2006)

Ich möchte ein Update auf eine Datenbank machen, bei dem mehrere zig tausend Datensätze angesprochen werden. Aus bestimmten Gründen darf sich das Update allerdings auf nicht mehr als 10.000 Datensätze beziehen (die Gründe sollen an dieser Stelle egal sein).

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, ein Update-Statement automatisch unterteilen zu lassen? So dass beispielsweise 3 mal 10.000 Datensätze aktualisiert werden?


----------



## sliwalker (16. Jan 2006)

Hoi,

in Java fällt mir dirket jetzt nichts ein, aber schon mal über einen Trigger auf der Tabelle nachgedacht?

greetz
SLi


----------



## Bleiglanz (16. Jan 2006)

nein, das ist unmöglich

such dir vorher mit geeigneten SELECTS Attribute die eine gute Streuung haben

und zerleg sie dann mit 

WHERE id > 500

und 

WHERE NOT (id > 500)


oder

du machst erst einen SELECT

sammelst immer 10000 UPDATE-Statements zeilenweise und machst batch-updates von java aus

(ist aber laaaangsam, weil für jede Zeile ein update losgejagt wird)


----------



## Guest (16. Jan 2006)

mit der id wäre wohl die einzige möglichkeit. werde es einfach mal ausprobieren. danke


----------

